# X-Trail Cross Bars



## Midland (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 2006 X-trail and am looking for cross bars (part #99998-305847) ... seem to be discontinued and unavailable anywhere in Canada. Any suggestions to a solution?


----------



## dnjsmith (May 21, 2010)

*cross bar roof rack*

I am having the same trouble NISSAN Canada does not even have any. Not sure if any shipping from Japan since recent trouble. Thule says they don't have a set that will fit and don't have the 761 footpack. Wispbar may have set for almost 500 bucks.


----------



## Midland (Mar 23, 2011)

*cross bars*

Thanks for the info, I will be trying Ireland soon and will get back with a response ASAP


----------



## dnjsmith (May 21, 2010)

*roof rack*

maybe this might work: Rack Attack - Thule Rack, Yakima Rack : bike, ski, kayak, snowboard, cargo

I did not try to order through this site, as I do not want spend nearly $500 bucks for roof racks. I am booked to have a trailer package installed at Cap -IT this coming Saturday for around the same price. I can then use a small utility trailer to move stuff around such as my small boat, or pontoon boat, that I was planning on putting on my roof. I am sure I an find a small trailer to meet my needs. A roof rack cross bar would have run across my sun roof.


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.nissanparts.ca/acce.php?y=2006&v=X-Trail&acc_vehiID=24


----------

